# Excelsior time line please....



## bricycle (Oct 12, 2011)

What years did Schwinn build the square tag, the vertical oval, and the Shield? style Excelsiors? Anyone....
Thanks, bri.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2011)

*What about the "Three Banner" Excelsior?*

I have a plate that is open, with three "banners" the top one says Schwinn, the middle one says Excelsior, and the bottom one says Built. 

What year are these ones?


----------



## slick (Oct 12, 2011)

I sold a Black Phantom to a fellow Coaster that had the 3 banner Excelsior badge if that helps???


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 12, 2011)

That is one of my favorite Schwinn  badges!!!


----------



## mruiz (Oct 13, 2011)

I am bias to the Majestic badge. Schwinn


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2011)

slick said:


> I sold a Black Phantom to a fellow Coaster that had the 3 banner Excelsior badge if that helps???




I would assume those are the most recent then.... Sounds neat, can someone post a pix?


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 13, 2011)

That's this one...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 13, 2011)

That is cool! Wonder why they would put a '30's appearing badge on a'50 era bike????


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 17, 2011)

they used the square tag as early as circa 1917.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 17, 2011)

dave the wave said:


> they used the square tag as early as circa 1917.




Thanks Dave!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2011)

A while back I had a guy on the Schwinn forum send me pics of the various Excelsior  badges and the approx time they were used. I believe the banner was the last one. There is the earlier one (shield type) both with and without 'feet'. I'll try to find this and get it posted if I still have it. v/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome Shawn! thanks...


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Bri,
    Attached are some pics that were provided to me by Recfly1 a while ago. The first is an early badge I am unsure of date used. Second is a 'footed' badge used on pre-war bikes. Next is a post war badge used from the late 40s to early 50s. Next is the postwar un-footed badge. Lastly is an oval badge-I am unsure of the dates of use. Maybe others can fill in the holes as far as the exact timeline goes. v/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, those are great pics! I especially like the last one on the right. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe I had that badge on my 33


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 6, 2011)

I believe that this is the order
Square 32 and earlier
Oval mid thirties
Shield late thirties-ww2
Banner Postwar
And I believe that red antique badge above is preschwinn
Chris


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool.... hey, thanks Chris! bri.


----------



## publius (Nov 7, 2011)

*First Excelsior bicycle badge?*

I have a natural brass finish example of the first badge ie, "E", on a chassis I'm calling 1915 because of the convergence of the truss rods at the top as on the early teens Indian motorcycle. Literature for the 1915 Arrow bicycle shows a frame and fork that is very similar too mine. Wish I knew more. Thanks, Paul


----------



## Untitled (Nov 17, 2011)

fat tire trader said:


> View attachment 30546
> I believe that this is the order
> Square 32 and earlier
> Oval mid thirties
> ...




Did these henderson badges come before or after the the Square 32 in this list?


----------

